# Cylon Raider WIP



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Steve


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I can see cracks of red light in the missile bays. Do they open in your model?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

No but the light kit comes with two red leds installed in case the builder wants to scratchbuild the bays... and I didn't wanna waste 'em so I showed them just beginning to open.

















I'll have more pics up in a blink

Steve


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Nice!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Steve!
Here is a quick vid:
click on the image.
Stan at Starling tech did this drop in light kit.
http://starling-tech.com/
it's amazing.
And Moebius did a great job engineering the kit to be lightable..







[/URL][/IMG]








Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is a cleaner vid.







[/URL][/IMG]

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Getting closer..










Steve


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

EXCELLENT WORKMANSHIP SIR! Excellent.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks man!


It was a fun 3 days...

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Man!
It was a fun 3 days

Steve


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

3 days? You cranked THAT out in 3 DAYS?? 

My hats off to you for your building skills sir! That is a great build and an awesome lighting job. Very impressive. I raise my x-acto blade to you! ( Not in a threating manner! LOL ) :wave:

Sincerely,
Scorp.


----------

